# Panerai to increase prices by 12% in April 2015 and to discontinue the 00000 & 00005



## Patrick333 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hello guys,

As I am looking into getting a PANERAI I have visited the Boutique in Dubai (Dubai Mall) last week. Obviously the 00000 & 00005 are considered the "Entry" to the Panerai world but those are going to be replaced with the 8-day power reserve movements.

Unfortunately I have been told that Panerai is going to increase the prices by 12% in April. The worst thing is, that this information was before Switzerland changed the currency exchange rates, so they will become even more expensive I reckon and because the Entry-level Panerai's are going to be discontinued getting one will become ridiculous expensive very soon.

Now, I am considering spending some more cash (which I wasn't considering) to get one of the last Base Panerai's before they are all gone and the prices become astronomical high. 

What are your thoughts on this and have you heard anything on your side?


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

It's sad to see and hear that they actually discontinue the famous zero and five,but I guess the supply from ETA have run dry

Makes me wonder what will happen with the radiomirs since I haven't recall seeing any radiomir (nor the 1940) with P5000 movt


----------



## Patrick333 (Nov 25, 2011)

It's not that they cannot get the ETA movements anymore, it's about using only their own calibers/movements and to further go upscale. With ETA movements they cannot justify a price increase that high, but if they use only Manufakturwerke it will appear they upgraded their watches. It's basically a move to increase profits.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Price hike, for sure, "upgrading" the 111/112 (new #s) also very likely, but the logos... I dunno, I still find it hard to believe OP will remove them.

What makes you think so? Sorry but Boutique sales-floor personnel are not always on board...


----------



## Patrick333 (Nov 25, 2011)

Well, they might not discontinue the logos, but the Base-PAN's with non-in-house movements. Therefore, the entry-level Panerai's will become extremely expensive with the 8-day movements. They basically cut off the lower priced versions.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

The thing is,I still can't imagine the neo zero with 8 days written on the dial...perhaps that's why the purist are still looking for the 111/112

Personally I like how 590 does the 8 days circle ala 203 and 341


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Where are you both getting all of this???

I maintain that the 111/112 will be updated** (and renumbered) but that the logos, i.e., 000, 005, 380, ... will remain as is*, with their 6497s!!!

_*fingers crossed :-d_

**EDIT
_Have been updated, past tense_
111 => 510
112 => 560
113 => 563
114 => 561
176 => 562
177 => 564


----------



## peenoise (Sep 5, 2012)

Patrick333 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> As I am looking into getting a PANERAI I have visited the Boutique in Dubai (Dubai Mall) last week. Obviously the 00000 & 00005 are considered the "Entry" to the Panerai world but those are going to be replaced with the 8-day power reserve movements.
> 
> ...


How much they quote with 005 on dubai mall, just bought mine last month here in abu dhabi AD, for 19300. AED..


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

12%??! Seriously? That's a huge jump..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peenoise (Sep 5, 2012)

*Panerai to increase prices by 12% in April 2015 and to discontinue the 00000 ...*



balzebub said:


> 12%??! Seriously? That's a huge jump..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is because of swiss francs removal of ceiling on January 15, 2015. (francogeddon)

Swiss franc increased in value compared with euro by 30%.

There is now an influx of watch enthusiasts in singapore, buying rolex.. As for the next months there will be a sharp increase in prices.


----------



## Patrick333 (Nov 25, 2011)

John Mark Booc said:


> How much they quote with 005 on dubai mall, just bought mine last month here in abu dhabi AD, for 19300. AED..


Same price, maybe AED 19,200.00 and AED 18,500.00 for the PAM00000.


----------



## Snake-Pliskin (Aug 4, 2014)

Wonder if there really is a planned price increase in April or if this was the sales person just trying to 'rush' a sale ?

That said, I am right in thinking there was NO price increase last year, so would this explain an increase this year and which its so high at 12%.

Glad I bought mine earlier this month - but it won't help my lust for another


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Panerai to increase prices by 12% in April 2015 and to discontinue the 00000 ...*

Good news for those that have got Pams already but seriously bad for AD's I would think, that's £600 on a £5000 watch!!

Wow.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: Panerai to increase prices by 12% in April 2015 and to discontinue the 00000 ...*

Lies, speculation and innuendos.

If I had a penny for every price increase announced that didn't materialize I would have been able to purchase a Patek Calatrava with the proceeds by now. Take it with a grain of salt. Some people will say anything to seal a deal. No one except Richmont knows when price increases will be introduced. You'll hear of it once it's happened. Not before!

As for discontinuation of all base ETA models, I doubt Panerai is ready to retire their most affordable lower tier by replacing them with relatively expensive in-house movements.


----------



## Patrick333 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Panerai to increase prices by 12% in April 2015 and to discontinue the 00000 ...*



T1meout said:


> Lies, speculation and innuendos.
> 
> If I had a penny for every price increase announced that didn't materialize I would have been able to purchase a Patek Calatrava with the proceeds by now. Take it with a grain of salt. Some people will say anything to seal a deal. No one except Richmont knows when price increases will be introduced. You'll hear of it once it's happened. Not before!
> 
> As for discontinuation of all base ETA models, I doubt Panerai is ready to retire their most affordable lower tier by replacing them with relatively expensive in-house movements.


I doubt that the sales person tried to make a quick sale, I was on purpose wearing pretty affordable clothes and no watch at all when I went to the Boutique (whose entrance doors have to be unlocked by a security guard before you can enter). From the way I was dressed I doubt she thought I would be able to afford one in the first place. ;-)

But she showed me the PAM00000 and said they would be discontinue the Base models and replace them with the 8-day in-house caliber.

Let's see, I am trying to get the cash together and grab one before they are gone and price will sky rocket.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: Panerai to increase prices by 12% in April 2015 and to discontinue the 00000 ...*



Patrick333 said:


> I doubt that the sales person tried to make a quick sale, I was on purpose wearing pretty affordable clothes and no watch at all when I went to the Boutique (whose entrance doors have to be unlocked by a security guard before you can enter). From the way I was dressed I doubt she thought I would be able to afford one in the first place. ;-)
> 
> But she showed me the PAM00000 and said they would be discontinue the Base models and replace them with the 8-day in-house caliber.
> 
> Let's see, I am trying to get the cash together and grab one before they are gone and price will sky rocket.


In your case two proverbs apply.
1. Never judge a book by its cover.
2. Everyone is a potential customer, so treat them accordingly.

Believe whatever you want.

I advice you buy the watch if you like and desire it, but don't be persuaded by some salespersons unsubstantiated remarks.


----------



## notloc08 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: Panerai to increase prices by 12% in April 2015 and to discontinue the 00000 ...*

Also, even if the 000 and 005 were discontinued I highly doubt any prices are going to shoot up. There are thousands of base models out there and I doubt demand will be sufficient to make more than a few hundred dollars difference over the next few years. Maybe in 20-30 years? Who knows, but I'm still doubtful with such a high volume produced.


----------



## Patrick333 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Panerai to increase prices by 12% in April 2015 and to discontinue the 00000 ...*



notloc08 said:


> Also, even if the 000 and 005 were discontinued I highly doubt any prices are going to shoot up. There are thousands of base models out there and I doubt demand will be sufficient to make more than a few hundred dollars difference over the next few years. Maybe in 20-30 years? Who knows, but I'm still doubtful with such a high volume produced.


I am Not thinking of getting it to sell, but to get one before they will discontinue the entry level PAM's and the price increase. In a few weeks/months the next entry level PAM will be like 1.5-2x the price of the BASE models now.


----------



## maikeru (Sep 5, 2014)

I am interested to see how the demand will look like once they increase the price *grab a pop corn*


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

maikeru said:


> I am interested to see how the demand will look like once they increase the price *grab a pop corn*


I estimate about 12000 of each were produced. So, no shortage of supply or availability there. It will take decades If they ever appreciate in value.

The only people who will argue otherwise are those whom are looking to turn a profit at expense of the uneducated.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

There is always a price increase if you are at the AD and on the edge of buying or not buying a watch.


----------



## rybst (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh so cynical...
i think it will increase - simply because of the swiss franc rising, if not any other reason. Panerai prices have remained fairly stagnant over the last few years. I have been tracking them. The secondary market is filled with "Reasonably" priced pams now. go there...


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Patrick333 said:


> Well, they might not discontinue the logos, but the Base-PAN's with non-in-house movements. Therefore, *the entry-level Panerai's will become extremely expensive with the 8-day movements*. They basically cut off the lower priced versions.


I thought the automatic 3 days were cheaper than the 8 days.


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

There has been no word from Panerai (officially or otherwise) regarding cancellation of the 000 or the 005. Everything suggesting they have is pure speculation. 

However, it's reasonable to assume at some point those two models will be replaced by equivalent models with in-house movements (and the attached price hike) since Panerai looks like they're doing that will all their models. At the moment, those two models are among Panerai's most reliable sellers, so no need to let them go just yet.


----------



## Patrick333 (Nov 25, 2011)

Here you go guys, but it's in EURO.

Taken from: http://www.watchlounge.com/wbb3/wl/...-02-01-panerai-preisliste-stand-februar-2015/


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Patrick333 said:


> Here you go guys, but it's in EURO.


Danke Dir  A nice listing, happy to see the new models highlighted in blue and even more so to see the logos are still on the list... ;-)

EDIT: Surprised to see the 111/112/etc. still on there, though... I figured if anything's going to go then those... . I find the price jump from the 111 (5.8K) to 510 (6.5K) bearable considering the advanced movement* and complication that comes with it.

_*Yes, I support in-house despite the fact that my 217 cost me more than my 233 did..._


----------



## 5pp (Jan 22, 2015)

Wow! Thanks for this list. that NY Boutique has a crazy mark-up


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Now,please tell me where can I find pam 203 for 21.900 euros or 267 for 27500 euros

And the new EOTs models surprisingly cost less than 20k euros,I though the price is in the ballpark of 365....


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Cool, thanks for the list


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

To be honest I think the prices look fine considering the Franc against the Euro. 

btw. thx for sharing.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Synequano said:


> Now,please tell me where can I find pam 203 for 21.900 euros or 267 for 27500 euros...


Lol :-! I was amazed at the 021's original pricetag... wow. I know it's a NOS Cortebert 618 but still... quite impressive for that time period in OP-Richemont's history.


----------



## Rachdanon (Jan 30, 2012)

Where is the 305 in the list?


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

April, what April - they didn't waste any time (here in the EU, at least)... :-(


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

The 000 and the 005 are in the new pricelist from 01.02. .
Are they available for 2015 ?


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

subdiver said:


> Are they available for 2015 ?


Yes


----------



## InfinityNexus (Jan 9, 2015)

Do those prices include VAT? If so, we get ripped off here in Canada...


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

InfinityNexus said:


> Do those prices include VAT?


Yes


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Travelller said:


> Yes


Are you sure ? 
My AD told me, the Q-Series ist the last one for 000 and 005 .


----------



## MarqDePombal (Jan 1, 2015)

subdiver said:


> Are you sure ?
> My AD told me, the Q-Series ist the last one for 000 and 005 .


Is your AD usually reliable or was this a sales tact to get you to purchase one? I'm in the market for one and may act sooner given this info.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

I never trust the "industry news" from the people whose interest is to separate as much money from me into their pocket as soon as possible ...


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

subdiver said:


> Are you sure?


If by "sure" you mean having first-hand info from internal sources then _no... ._
However I keep my ear to the wall and I've heard nothing so far to indicate that the logos will be phased out from _this year's_ product line. Considering the newer, solid-case 44mm Luminors / Luminor Marinas like the *590* and SEs like the *599, 785* and even the new *001Q* all come with P.5000, it is certainly foreseeable that the logos will eventually come the the P.5000 as well.

Frankly-speaking, if OP keeps the logos' dials and cases as is, I would think having 8 days PR is a good thing, despite the concern of service costs for in-house....


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

MarqDePombal said:


> Is your AD usually reliable or was this a sales tact to get you to purchase one? I'm in the market for one and may act sooner given this info.


my AD can not provide a logo, so I think that it's not about a sale.


----------



## MarqDePombal (Jan 1, 2015)

So has anyone confirmed whether or not a new R-series 000 or 005 will be available (and when)? The current Q-series is practically sold out!


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Any news ?


----------



## alpkop (Feb 24, 2011)

guys, when i asked the price for pam000 before 1.5 months in Istanbul Boutique, it was 4300 euro and was on 'preorder', but now its 4700 euro!! price is rised nearly %10 ...


----------



## Dicedealer7 (Mar 30, 2015)

MarqDePombal said:


> So has anyone confirmed whether or not a new R-series 000 or 005 will be available (and when)? The current Q-series is practically sold out!


Just picked up R2215/2500 today in Venice. Also contacted the Florence boutique since I'm going there tomorrow and they have NONE in stock.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Dicedealer7 said:


> Just picked up R2215/2500 today in Venice. Also contacted the Florence boutique since I'm going there tomorrow and they have NONE in stock.
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Congrats! :-! I assume you got the Base Logo? What's it up to now, €4.2 or was it 4.4K :think:

In any event, the Logos are still the most sought after - because _they kick ass_ b-) and yeah, they have a more palatable price tag too |> This is the main reason why many Boutiques & ADs will not have them sitting around, but we still have no proof that there are plans to discontinue them... ;-)


----------



## Dicedealer7 (Mar 30, 2015)

Travelller said:


> Congrats! :-! I assume you got the Base Logo? What's it up to now, €4.2 or was it 4.4K :think:
> 
> In any event, the Logos are still the most sought after - because _they kick ass_ b-) and yeah, they have a more palatable price tag too |> This is the main reason why many Boutiques & ADs will not have them sitting around, but we still have no proof that there are plans to discontinue them... ;-)


€4600 as of today . But with the VAT of 15% (€3953) total around 4300 US. 
Cheaper than jomasshop grey market @4495. And I have the full official warranty and support of Panerai. 
Now to find straps!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## MarqDePombal (Jan 1, 2015)

Dicedealer7 said:


> Just picked up R2215/2500 today in Venice. Also contacted the Florence boutique since I'm going there tomorrow and they have NONE in stock.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Congrats! Now let's see some pics! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## profzhu (Mar 28, 2014)

The 000 and 005 are already discontinued. Replaced by 1000 and 1005. Same price.


----------

